# Pod´Lair on Inter-type Relationships



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Augmentation**Inspiration*Identical, Kindred, MirrorExtingushment/Contrary, Mirage, Quasi-Identical*Supression*Dual, Activator, Semi-Dual


Z = Thinking / Logic 
X = Feeling / Ethic 
N = iNtuition
V = Sensing

yy = Extroverted
ai = Introverted


----------



## Randroth (Nov 25, 2010)

deleted.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

This sort of information hasn't earned its right to be on our forum, and needs to be contained to Youtube, where it can die on the vine.


----------

